# 1971 Ross Barracuda



## Mark1

Scored this off Craigslist this past weekend. Just needed a major cleaning, unfortunately the rear hub is not shifting so it is stuck in one gear.


----------



## embro

Nice find.


----------



## Monark52

Very nice. It looks to be in great shape and maybe just needs to be ridden to unstick those gears.
Have fun with it.


----------



## alvinm

Is it the angle or is the fork slightly bent?


----------



## Mark1

*ross*

It's the angle.


----------



## partsguy

*I can help*

Broken gear eh? Give to me, I'll take off you hands


----------



## 30thtbird

I recently "unstuck" a sticky 3 speed hub by spraying brake cleanin the shifter hole and oiler hole.Shook it for a few minutes then sprayed again through oiler hole and let it drain out the shifter hole.I let it air dry for a few hours and simply reouled.Works good as new now.Kenny.


----------



## Mark1

Thanks for the tip Kenny, I will give this a try.


----------



## Alwhite00

Man that's cool, Here's my twin to that one, Tires & all. 

LK


----------

